# 

## q12

,       ,        .     ,      
               ,      ,      ,      .         ,                     . 
             ,   ,       (  (www.vesti.ru),   Daily Maily).  ,     -      ,     ,      .  , ,  ,           ,   ,       .
              ,          ,              .          (, , , )     - (- ) .
           ,  ,     ,   ,      ,          (    ),     .    ,      ,    .             (. л)            ,                          .
              ,      ,        ,      ,   ,              .

----------


## 23q

*q12*,

----------


## Pentax

,          ,        - .         "  ".   ,  .

----------

